# Shepparton Autumn 2014 (#Brest2014)



## TimMc (Jan 20, 2014)

*Date:* Mar 22, 2014
*Time:* 10am to 5pm
*Events:* 2-4, OH, Pyra, Minx, Square-1
*Venue:* GOTAFE

More details: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Jan 20, 2014)

So many auscomps!

If this is the same venue as last time I think you should consider a competitor limit as it was very cramped.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 20, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> If this is the same venue as last time



It'll be in a different room, about 2-3 times the size.

Tim.


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 20, 2014)

Damnnnnn, can't come for school reasons.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2014)

Registered, looking for carpool/hotel sharing.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Brest 2014


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2014)

cubecraze1 said:


> Brest 2014



Can we get 3bld added pls


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Can we get 3bld added pls



I don't think so, ask Tim, I don't think there would be much interest in it.

There would probably be only 5 people who would compete. (You, Feliks, Jason, Christian and Zane) not sure if I missed any.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2014)

Jay and other people. Anyway less people = less time to run. Megaminx doesn't really have many fans outside Richie and YddEdd either...


----------



## ottozing (Jan 21, 2014)

Yeah I would agree that more people would do BLD then megaminx. Not really a fan of either though so I don't care XD


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 21, 2014)

If I was going, I would personally rather 3BLD then megaminx because mega gives me too much nerves and I need to drop my BLD mo3. Also scrambling hurts me.


----------



## TimMc (Jan 21, 2014)

*minx vs. 333bf*

It looks like Megaminx has become more popular than 3x3 BLD over the past couple of years.



Then again, perhaps the 10 minute limit for 3x3 BLD has influenced this....

Tim.


----------



## andojay (Jan 21, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Registered, looking for carpool/hotel sharing.



Count me in, I'd like to work out the details sooner than later (in case I need to apply for leave and etc.)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Registered, looking for carpool/hotel sharing.



Yep, I'm in.


----------



## Methuselah96 (Jan 21, 2014)

TimMc said:


> It looks like Megaminx has become more popular than 3x3 BLD over the past couple of years.
> 
> View attachment 3485
> 
> ...



and on a global scale there 2846 minx singles and only 2089 bf singles, but of course that does not include attempts, just successes


----------



## thatkid (Jan 26, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> Also scrambling hurts me.



I feel that pain


----------



## Logical101 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hmm I might go


----------



## Faz (Mar 1, 2014)

Request for 2 rounds of megaminx


----------



## TimMc (Mar 1, 2014)

Calvin and HK Now Store are sponsoring! 

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2014)

Just checked out the schedule. 2 rounds of mega, no FMC for Brest, no skewb, apparently one round of clock even though Dene insists it isn't happening. Wut.

EDIT: 2 rounds of 2x2? come on.

fedora


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2014)

The schedule is tentative******* 


Tim shouldn't have uploaded it >_> For some reason he's extremely keen to get it up. There will be changes.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 2, 2014)

I vote 0 rounds 2x2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 2, 2014)

I vote 0 rounds pyra


----------



## Brest (Mar 2, 2014)

I vote mo3 FMC


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 2, 2014)

I vote 0 rounds 2x2 and 2 rounds of mo3 FMC 

No seriously, we have so few competitors, we'll probably get more events than listed.

IMO scrap clock in favour of skewb though. Or FMC


----------



## Faz (Mar 2, 2014)

Well Tim's only got events starting at 10:40 and finishing at 4:35, which is less time than normal. I assume it's because he has to drive up in the morning?


----------



## Dene (Mar 2, 2014)

The current schedule is probably going to be what we go with.

I'd just like people to bear in mind that less competitors also means things move slower throughout the day, so we can't just cram in every event.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2014)

CoenRox36 said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> I'm going down to Sheparton as well and would be able to give you a lift there and back. Also if you wanted to hotel share we could do that. Just tell me if you want to or if you've already organized something.



Thanks for the offer but I already sorted something out.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2014)

1 round mega 1 round fmc 1 round sq1

Good schedule changes :tu


----------



## Dene (Mar 5, 2014)

inorite imsoossum


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2014)

Now to see if I still remember the bunch of sq1 algs I crammed before last comp.

...yeah no.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 5, 2014)

Should probably have asked earlier but I forgot.

Is there anyone driving up who could possibly give me a lift?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2014)

CoenRox36 said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> I'm going down to Sheparton as well and would be able to give you a lift there and back. Also if you wanted to hotel share we could do that. Just tell me if you want to or if you've already organized something.





JasonK said:


> Should probably have asked earlier but I forgot.
> 
> Is there anyone driving up who could possibly give me a lift?



Perhaps PM this guy.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/SheppartonAutumn2014/schedule/

Is this basically the final schedule? Not sure if Skewb was added recently or not, just wondering because if this is the schedule I'll know what events to cram for the next 2 days.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 6, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> http://www.speedcubing.com.au/SheppartonAutumn2014/schedule/
> 
> Is this basically the final schedule? Not sure if Skewb was added recently or not, just wondering because if this is the schedule I'll know what events to cram for the next 2 days.



Pretty much yeah. If a lot more people register then some events might need to be cut etc... should be ok.

Tim.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 6, 2014)

Does anyone have a spare mega that's decently good for me to use? Mine isn't competition legal. :/


----------



## Eleanor (Mar 6, 2014)

CoenRox36 said:


> You can use my Shengshou Megaminx if you want to. I'm getting it Tuesday so I'm my sure if it's good or not. Does anyone have a good 2x2 I could use. I only have a Shengsou 2x2 which is all I could get in time.



You can use my 2x2 if you want, it's a Wittwo


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 21, 2014)

Good luck to everyone competing tomorrow, see you guys there.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 21, 2014)

Good luck guys. Remember #BREST2014


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

Dammit Jay. Knowing my luck I won't beat that skewb average, even though it's a bit slower than my normal average.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Mar 22, 2014)

Faz 43.13 megaminx single.


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Faz 43.13 megaminx single.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Good luck guys. Sucks I can't be there.


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 22, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Faz 43.13 megaminx single.



Second in the world. Crazy. Hope he didn't lock up or anything.

Edit: Looks like he finally got his sub-2 2x2 average as well, 1.97.


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 22, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Faz 43.13 megaminx single.



#richieisajelousman


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 22, 2014)

Brest comp ever!!
#3rd


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 22, 2014)

Welcome to the sub2 club faz!  

Congrats on the megaminx singke too, especially considering you said you barely practiced on cubecast once xD


----------



## Faz (Mar 22, 2014)

haha cheers, finally!

And I practiced heaps of megaminx before this competition


----------



## Iggy (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow nice sub 2 2x2 average! And the megaminx single of course


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

Faz, have you learned any EG yet or were they just decent CLL scrambles?

Congrats on sub 2. And the mega single.


----------



## Faz (Mar 22, 2014)

I think they were:

AntiCLL
CLL
CLL
AntiCLL fail
Ortega


----------



## kcl (Mar 22, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> I think they were:
> 
> AntiCLL
> CLL
> ...



Cool, thanks! 

Dene or Tim, do either of you have the scrambles? I'm curious to see what I get on these.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> Dene or Tim, do either of you have the scrambles? I'm curious to see what I get on these.



Are they in the WCA export?


----------



## TimMc (Mar 23, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Cool, thanks!
> 
> Dene or Tim, do either of you have the scrambles? I'm curious to see what I get on these.



R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'


----------



## Faz (Mar 23, 2014)

TimMc said:


> *Megaminx scrambles*



I think he meant 2x2


----------



## MadeToReply (Mar 23, 2014)

fazrulz said:


> I think he meant 2x2



Still trying them later to see if you got lucky.


----------



## Faz (Mar 23, 2014)

MadeToReply said:


> Still trying them later to see if you got lucky.



Lol, on solve #3 I was making a 2x2x2 block which unintentionally turned into a 2x2x3. However, I inserted the last two star pieces wrong and had to switch them after F2L.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 24, 2014)

FMC scramble? And aren't Tim and Brest supposed to be decent-ish?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 24, 2014)

irontwig said:


> FMC scramble? And aren't Tim and Brest supposed to be decent-ish?



I had an OLL PLL solve because I didn't want a DNF

Zane got a 29 move solution but ran out of time.
Brest had 19 moves to 4 corners but ran out of time.

Scramble sucked but we did badly due to other things which I won't discuss on the forums.


----------

